# Help me help my brother



## MonroeArcher (Aug 23, 2011)

To start my brother and I are fairly young hunters. I have hunted 3 archery seasons and have been unsuccessful everytime. My brother on the other hand has hunted 6 archery seasons and has been successful 5 out of the 6. The reason i believe he is so successful is he is more of the herd management type hunter and will harvest the spikes and 2 points.

Last year I decided to hike into area that didnt get any attention from the other hunters. I hiked about a half a mile in on an abandoned logging road by myself and as i was walking along this road i had to look down to watch my step and when i looked back up sure enough there was a beautiful 4x5 buck standing no more than 25 yards from me. He spotted me before i could even get my release knocked. I have never been that close to such a nice buck. My adrenaline was through the roof. needless to say i tried to get a shot ready and it spooked him.
For the rest of the weekend i kept running into these larger bucks all in this area. these bigger bucks were very very smart. 

anyways i didnt draw this area this year but my brother did. i was hoping to get him a fighting chance with one of these bigger bucks. 

since i am not very experienced im just asking for some pointers on how to approach these situations with these larger bucks.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

ssssllllllooooooowwwww dddddoooooowwwwnnnnn. Pretend that you are the one being hunted.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Pay attention to wind and which direction it is blowing mornings and evenings. Try to find a water source in the area they like to frequent and either setup on the water or on the way to water. Ive had alot of big bucks that would only go into water at night and i had to figure out where they were coming from in order to get a shot during the last moments of light. Salt..they love it. and scout scout scout scout and scout some more!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> ssssllllllooooooowwwww dddddoooooowwwwnnnnn. Pretend that you are the one being hunted.


I agree with this. When you think that you are moving slow enough slow down some more. Never go more than a couple of steps before you stop and look at everything within view.

The best way to describe it is to watch a video of a bear coming into a bait station for the first time. It may take him up to a half hour to cover 50' and he pays attention to everything that is within sight.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Practice, practice. practice.. Go Slow, then go slower. Watch the wind.. Get a good pair of wool socks take off you boots. I've stalked deer for 2 hours. and still think I went to fast.No quick movements. And am a firm believer in face camo, hands camo and bunches of sent control. what ever you use. Have A GREAT HUNT!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

all was have your release hooked to your string when walking. then that way you are all was ready for them just to pop out on you. good luck


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll second what's been said. Slow way way down and watch the wind. The wind tends to be there in the mornings and evening but it is also more predictable at those times as to which direction it will blow. The middle of the day will give you swirling winds that are completely unpredictable.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

If you are walking looking for deer you need to take baby steps.Make sure you don't move until you have looked at the area all around you from different angels including behind you. Then take a couple of steps and do it again. You must be silent. If you are trying to walk on dry leaves forget it. Get 0n a trail where you can be silent.
option two is to setup an ambush point where you suspect the buck will be traveling. In order to do this you need to be out scouting until you know an area so well that you have a pretty good idea of the deer movement in that area.
Good luck.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Not my post but thx. This is my first year and this sounds like helpful stuff.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I agree with everything said but you also want him excited about the big animals that are in the area. Some good scouting trips will help get him excited and focused.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

The two biggest bucks I have ever seen came from situations just like that. Both of which I blew WELL within bow range due to inexperience, but that's beside the point. Both bucks I saw while sneaking into some other place that I wanted to be. I was looking hard because I was planning my route not necessarily looking for deer. Lesson learned, look a lot harder than you hike. Unfortunately I have yet to see another buck like the bigger of the two after I learned that lesson. I still get sick when I think about that buck running away.


----------

